
TheAppIcon – A really fast and simple webapp for developers to resize app icons - bzytan
http://www.theappicon.com/
======
bzytan
We built a very simple tool to solve a recurring irritation we were having in
our development process. Other services out there generally took too many
steps so we built this to be as fast as can be.

hope you like it!

